# X1950 GT clocked under X1950 Pro



## boise49ers (Dec 26, 2007)

I have read that it is safe to clock the GT card to the Pro clock speeds.
What I was wondering is if I set it at 525 core 650 mem will I be safe to set it there with out running it through the max setting program ? That is quite a bit under the pro's setting. I have the ATI Tool. I'm new to overclocking so any advise will be appreciated that is constructive. 
Thank you


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 26, 2007)

You will still need to test for stability. Use ATi Tool and *Scan for Artifacts* for about an hour at minimum. If no errors show up- then whatever speed it is at during the scan is stable and can be used. You cannot assume that any card will be stable at what someone else has quoted their card as achieving, regardless of probability.


----------



## r1t4l1n (Dec 26, 2007)

*x1950gt and atitool*

That's exactly what I did with my x1950gt; used ATITool to find the max stable overclock. The results were just a bit over the standard x1950Pro speeds completely stable. If you have the Sapphire model I recommend you download the updated bios from their website; it fixes the fan speed so the fan only spools up to medium/high setting when it hits 71 Celcius, which for my card was only under max load with my 20% overclock.

If you haven't discovered the "3d Detection" function of ATITool yet, I definitely recommend utilizing that after you find your stable overclock. That way you can keep your card downclocked whenever you're not playing games.

My gt was a great card while I had it; hope you have as good a luck with yours.

Oh, almost forgot: I also recommend downloading ATI Tray Tools. It has a very nice temp/gpu speed/memory speed monitor that runs in the upper left corner when you're gaming.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 26, 2007)

r1t4l1n said:


> That's exactly what I did with my x1950gt; used ATITool to find the max stable overclock. The results were just a bit over the standard x1950Pro speeds completely stable. If you have the Sapphire model I recommend you download the updated bios from their website; it fixes the fan speed so the fan only spools up to medium/high setting when it hits 71 Celcius, which for my card was only under max load with my 20% overclock.
> 
> If you haven't discovered the "3d Detection" function of ATITool yet, I definitely recommend utilizing that after you find your stable overclock. That way you can keep your card downclocked whenever you're not playing games.
> 
> ...



Speaking of temps. While it is running Max where do I cut it off temp wise if it starts to run really hot ?  I think I fried my X800 XL going to hot. I know you guys probably hear this constantly, but do you have overclocking instruction wrote in dummy terms. Maybe I'm dislexic , but I read that page and get confused. Maybe I just need to read it a few times. 
I just don't want to ruin a new card. Thanks Again !


----------



## r1t4l1n (Dec 27, 2007)

*temp cut-off*

I don't let it go above 80 celcius. I never had to worry about the x1950gt, because it always peaked around 70. I've heard other more knowledgable people say 80 is a reasonable cutoff.


----------

